# For Sale - 300mm Martell Wa Sujihiki



## Dave Martell (Sep 14, 2015)

*Stats*

Length - 300mm

Steel - O1

Hardness - Rc60-61

Handle Style - Wa (oval)

Handle Materials - Amboyna burl (two-toned), nickel silver 1/2 bolster (soldered!) & spacer


I had planned to do a modified oval on this one but while shaping it out I started to feel that leaving the oval alone might be something worth considering. The more I finished it the more I realized that I was correct and that the oval shaped worked well with the spacers and wood layout so I went with that. I soldered on the front 1/2 sized bolster to get a clean look. I like it myself, I hope someone else does too. 




Price - *$675* (shipping included to USA - international to pay actual costs)



If you're interested in purchasing this knife please contact via PM or email along with your Paypal email address (for the invoice). If international, please specify country.

Thanks for looking!

Dave


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Sep 14, 2015)

Dave you are killing it. You make me regret buying my shigefusa sujihiki.


----------



## WildBoar (Sep 14, 2015)

Beautiful, Dave!


----------



## heldentenor (Sep 15, 2015)

That's just stunning.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 15, 2015)

*SOLD*


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 15, 2015)

Cheeks1989 said:


> Dave you are killing it. You make me regret buying my shigefusa sujihiki.





WildBoar said:


> Beautiful, Dave!





heldentenor said:


> That's just stunning.




Thanks guys!


----------



## jimbob (Sep 15, 2015)

Seriously Dave that's one of the nicest looking slicers I've seen.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Sep 15, 2015)

and i'm not even getting divorced! Can't wait to try it out.

thanks Dave

Mike


----------



## HHH Knives (Sep 15, 2015)

Beautiful knife and awesome craftsmanship. Congrats to the new owner and to you Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks for all the kind words guys.


----------

